# Etihed Flight Cancelled what are my rights?



## paulgreen (24 Mar 2020)

Was due to fly on Etihed on 31st to Kuala Lumpur the agents have told me that the flight has been cancelled and that I can only have flight credit as per Etihed which is absolutely no use to me as the trip was for a specific reason that won't happen again.
Can anyone confirm if this is true and can they can force me to accept credit? I was under the impression that a full refund would be normal if the carrier cancels?
I have insurance for travel disruption but I don't want to make a claim unless i really have too.....

Thanks


----------



## Slim (24 Mar 2020)

paulgreen said:


> Was due to fly on Etihed on 31st to Kuala Lumpur the agents have told me that the flight has been cancelled and that I can only have flight credit as per Etihed which is absolutely no use to me as the trip was for a specific reason that won't happen again.
> Can anyone confirm if this is true and can they can force me to accept credit? I was under the impression that a full refund would be normal if the carrier cancels?
> I have insurance for travel disruption but I don't want to make a claim unless i really have too.....
> 
> Thanks


European union regulations 261 says you are entitled to a refund, see here https://europa.eu/youreurope/citizens/travel/passenger-rights/air/index_en.htm#cancellation


----------



## paulgreen (24 Mar 2020)

Slim said:


> European union regulations 261 says you are entitled to a refund, see here https://europa.eu/youreurope/citizens/travel/passenger-rights/air/index_en.htm#cancellation


Great thanks for that


----------



## Bigbangr1 (24 Mar 2020)

I've also booked with etihad and have had my flights cancelled also.ive also got a email saying either a travel credit or a rebooking up too 180 days from date of original booking.
I've being onto my credit card provider staying they have cancelled my flights and they are saying it will be hard too do a charge back onto the card as airlines are not good at doing this.

They told me too email etihad stating our flight are cancelled and you are requesting a full refund,then they will start the charge back option.

Etihad are not answering emails,pmd on Facebook or twitter and the phone lines are just ringing out.

What a pain this is.


----------



## llgon (24 Mar 2020)

A lot of airlines are doing this. A few other recent threads like this. They have asked the European Commission to change the rules due to Covid-19 but have been turned down. Yet they are still persisting. I suppose many are struggling to survive so this is a tactic they are using. 

All you can do is follow the complaints procedure. I wonder if the Commission will take action against them or just leave it to the individual consumer.









						Airlines Disappointed with European Commission Guidelines on EU261
					

IATA and Airlines for Europe (A4E), reacted with dismay to the European Commission’s new guidelines on the application of the EU261 passenger rights regime




					www.iata.org


----------



## paulgreen (30 Mar 2020)

agent has now stated etihed will only give flight credit problem is i don't want to fly with them anymore as the whole point of our trip has passed where do I/They stand legally can I force the issue?


----------



## JohnRoberts (30 Mar 2020)

Assuming you have brought the EU reg (which they know full well about) I would bring it to their attention that you will be making a complaint to the regulator.
The regulator has made it clear what your rights are,  See here


----------

